# Posts Since Option??



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Some forums have an posts since option (i.e. 1hour 4hours 8hours 1 day etc) allowing the user to view posts during the previous selected period of time.

If this can be implimented on the TTF it would help when accidentally  closing the browser whilst viewing post since last visit etc.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I agree. The view since last login is a pain as sometimes I don't have time to catch up, have to log out and then miss loads of posts.

I think it's been asked for before but not sure if it will/can be done.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> I agree. The view since last login is a pain as sometimes I don't have time to catch up, have to log out and then miss loads of posts.


Ditto


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Just had a timeout when logging in, re-try (without closing browser) and straight into the forum to find that my last visit was 2 minutes ago, yet the last login when I viewed the forum was over an hour ago.

Having a View posts since (time option) would make this less frustrating.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

This is in the next version


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Jae said:


> This is in the next version


Excellent News Jae 8)


----------

